# Fox - Pic - With Bow



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

Fox opens here in NY on Oct 26th. This little guy ran under the stand and I hadn't seen in deer in hours so I figured why not send a Muzzy his way. Put the 30 yard pin on him, squeezed it off and that was the end.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

nice shot


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

nice hoyt which one is it ? i the xt 2000 limbs ultra tec single cam will change them over to the cam 1/2 trophy taker drop away rest and the spott hogg 7 pin hoggit


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

@natural thanks man.

@fish it's the Hoyt CRX32. I got it last December.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey nice shot! Im 15 and have a bowtech soldier anf got my first deer this year a spike!


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

SlingshotTristin said:


> Hey nice shot! Im 15 and have a bowtech soldier anf got my first deer this year a spike!


That's a sweet bow. I had no luck with the deer yet this season but it's getting to be that time of year!!! The RUT is just around the corner so stay in your stand!


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh ya I can't wait!


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

congrats slingshot tristin


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Nice one


----------

